# Tesla LEGO Cybertruck design



## TrevP

Designed a Cybertruck and Cyberquad in LEGO. Features Franz and his sledgehammer, Cyberquad, 2 steel balls and a tailgate that opens.

Full instructions in PDF can be downloaded, attached to this post. Instructions include the full parts list if you want to order parts online.

https://teslaownersonline.com/attachments/tesla-cybertruck-instructions-pdf.33548/
https://www.bricklink.com/v3/studio/design.page?idModel=137020


----------



## DMBlakeley

Great design! Unfortunately instructions do not include the parts list. These pages appear to be blank.


----------



## TrevP

Sorry about that, PDF has been updated with the parts list.


----------



## TrevP

PSA: In the parts list I have a tire that's discontinued, replace with part #58090 which is the new part number


----------



## TrevP




----------



## Martin9700

Hi Trev, any chance of getting the xml for the Cybertruck? No rush, of course!


----------



## jayanthvignesh

Is there a parts list xml format to order them ?


----------



## TrevP

While the Cybertruck design was fun I felt that it needed to be just a bit longer than the previous version so here's version 2 which is 4 studs longer. Should accommodate the Cyberquad a bit better. Let me know what you think! PDF instructions are attached

Bricklink Want List in XML format that contains all the parts to make this model including the Cyberquad.


























Heres's the Bricklink Want List in XML format that contains all the parts to make this model including the Cyberquad. Copy and paste this into the Want List dialog box to get all the parts you need.

<INVENTORY>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3033</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3795</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4282</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2817</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99206</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3022</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30414</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99206</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2420</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>36840</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>54200</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>92946</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85984</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6636</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3070b</ITEMID>
<COLOR>12</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>15712</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>3</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99780</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3710</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>60478</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
 <ITEMID>3021</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>3</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3020</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>3</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3020</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>3</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>7</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3623</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3710</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>26601</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99780</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>28326</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>61252</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3623</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3666</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>5</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3460</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30413</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>23950</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3020</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2431</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85984</ITEMID>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3829c01</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3070b</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>48336</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3069a</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4477</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2420</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>15068</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>87079</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>54200</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>63868</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3022</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>87087</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85984</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>22</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>29120</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>29119</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<COLOR>12</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3937</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6134</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>26603</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3037</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4162</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2555</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>60478</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>63864</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>33909</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>48336</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3031</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>87079</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3737</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3713</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4162</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3665</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>59349</ITEMID>
<COLOR>13</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2555</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2654</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>48336</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2431</ITEMID>
<COLOR>17</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2431</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>63868</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6179</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>88646</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4032</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6578</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2994</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3795</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4600</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6014ac01</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>60470</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>11476</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>44674</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>35654</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4073</ITEMID>
<COLOR>12</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3794b</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>41854</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>61409</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>54200</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>93794</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30031</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
</INVENTORY>

https://teslaownersonline.com/attachments/cybertruck-v2-pdf.36691/


----------



## brandeeno

This is super cool. Thank you so much for sharing! I am new to bricklink and tried uploading the list as a xml and it is not accepted. Would you posting some more detailed steps on what I need to do purchase all those parts? #bricklinksfordummies


----------



## gshutch

Cybertruck V2 is cool! Thanks for the XML file.

Can you also please send me the XML file for the Red Model 3? Thanks*.*


----------

